# which team would you rather meet in the first round?



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

well the race for the playoffs is already unfolding, so at this stage which team would you rather meet?

i'd like a rematch with boston, or maybe philly


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Philly. That would be an easy first round for us. I really want to see what happens with Iverson after this year.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Sixers, I would say Celtics, but Paul Pierce seems to have our number, I'm scared of us playing them again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I said Knicks, i want to see the old rivalry rev up again. Spike Lee on the sidelines, Reggie, will bring back memories.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd rather play the Heat in the 1st round to make sure we get out and then play the Knicks for the rivalry.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

You have got to be crazy if you want to play the Knicks in the first round of the playoffs. Especially when you have teams like Philly and Boston on that list.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> You have got to be crazy if you want to play the Knicks in the first round of the playoffs. Especially when you have teams like Philly and Boston on that list.


Yeah the Knicks are the last team i would want to play in the first round.

I'd mostly want to play Miami, but i'll be honest with you guys, i don't think their good. Which is why i am picking them. But i don't think they'll make the playoffs so it's unfair to pick them. They will go on a losing streak sooner or later. 

Besides Miami, i'd love to play Toronto. Even though Carter is killing us tonight, i don't think Toronto would be able to stand with us. Maybe in game 3 they'd win, but the series would be closed in 5.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think I'd prefer to play Boston. Take out some revenge on this team. I think the Pacers own Boston this year. I'd rather play anyone than the Cavs in the first round...they are playing some good ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> You have got to be crazy if you want to play the Knicks in the first round of the playoffs. Especially when you have teams like Philly and Boston on that list.


Well i guess i'm crazy then. I seriously want a real challenge in the 1st round. If we don't get past them then we seriously aren't anywhere near where we are hyped up to be. Plus if we blow by a team in the 1st round, our level of playing will be that much worse in the next round. If we play a good team then we can play better against a teamn in the 2nd round.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

heat


i dont want the knicks at in the first round

dont really want the cavs just cuz i think they might be a first round upset to whom they play, yet pacers can take them, so it doesnt matter


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'd be kinda scared to play the Cavs, simply because of LeBron James and Carlos Boozer, not really afraid of the Knicks because they're incredible inconsistent right now.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

The Cavs have one of the only frontcourts in the East that is a match for the Pacers... they don't have one player who is like Jermaine O'Neal but they have Boozer and Ilgauskas together.

But I don't think that matchup will happen... the Cavs will probably get the 7th or even 6th seed.

If I were you I'd want to play Boston, after that embarrassing collapse last year in the first round. Indiana could take them this time, for sure.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd definitely say 76ers as of right now, especially with the current feud between Iverson and the head coach. The Sixers are a mess as of right now, and almost definitely will not make the playoffs because of their current issues, and Miami, Cleveland and Boston playing so well.


----------

